# What is best age to begin exercising??



## De Morgan (Jun 22, 2013)

I just ask about what is the best age to begin exercising because my bro is 10 years old and he wanna exercise with me. is it good for his health??


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

What kind of exercising?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> What kind of exercising?


You came back quickly. :lol


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

It's not advised to do strenuous _weight lifting_ when you're a growing kid. Anything else, specifically strength training and cardio is fine at any age. Just don't make it a religion and have fun.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

They were having us kids running around and doing pushups from Grade K. I think age 10 is high-time to get into the habit.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

At 10 light body resistant exercises and running is ok..

No weights until 14 and then not too heavy while they are still growing..


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

As soon as your able to walk pretty much.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

It should be fine, but use your judgement on what he will be doing. You don't want him to hurt himself but it's great to get into the habit while you're young.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Whenever you are walking.


----------



## livingeasy (Jul 16, 2013)

As said running and swimming is ok. But I would not do it with weights, because the body is still in grow and that is not good for muscles...


----------



## alvarez023 (Jul 1, 2013)

I think 7 and above cause i seen many children already do exercise when they get 5 or 7 above through playing different kind of sport and we all know sport is a best exercise.In fact in Finland country it is one way also of some people to stay fit some also do different kind of exercise like Sisäpyöräily indoor cycling ,aerobic ,yoga and other group exercise which is more easy and enjoy thing to do.Hope some people will always have time on exercising cause many of us always saying we don't have time for it.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

any age


----------



## BeautifulRuin (Aug 5, 2013)

light exercise is good for that age.


----------



## John310 (May 24, 2011)

De Morgan said:


> I just ask about what is the best age to begin exercising because my bro is 10 years old and he wanna exercise with me. is it good for his health??


At 10 years old he's honestly just better off playing on the swings and monkey bars at the park. If he wants to do what his big bro is doing then maybe just show him how to do some push ups but that's about it.


----------



## james251 (Aug 27, 2013)

It's never too early to start working out. Exercise is good for you, no matter what age. It's better to get used to it at an early age so that you can build up strength. The later you start, the harder it is to work up the motivation to keep exercising because your muscles usually ache after a rigorous workout


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

The younger, than better. Like other people have commented, give your brother a few years before he starts with heavy weights. There's plenty of bodyweight exercises for him to do.


----------



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

I've been exercising since I was in 1st grade around 6 or 7 years old I'd say 10 years old is just fine .


----------



## NotMyFaultInOurStars (Mar 9, 2013)

You can exercise at any age, however the best age to start lifting weights is probably 19/20 year so ive been told.


----------



## edwardfranklin (Sep 23, 2013)

My Friend Exercise have not an age 
you can do it in any age


----------



## Happiness For You (Oct 16, 2013)

For exercising there is no age limit you exercise at any age but except gyming and weight lifting at 10 years of age is very less.


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

Only in this day and age is there concern that exercising could be bad for a child...


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

You're 21, why do you ask? You are old enough to exercise.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

Anyone's old enough to exercise. In fact, everyone should be exercising. Of course, kids typically exercise through playing games and stuff instead of doing set exercises like adults often do, but it's still exercise.

If you're talking specifically about exercising with a set goal to lose weight, then I don't think a kid should be worrying about that. They should be having fun and being active in order to be healthy, but I wouldn't want them preoccupied with what their weight is.


----------



## LivingZombie (Oct 31, 2013)

He should be doing lots of cardio. 
He's too young to do what the big boys do.
If he gets into sports in HS they'll have him training anyway.


----------

